# low after my new mod.....Proper pics page 5



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ive held out so long insisting that my TT did not need lowering even though every car ive ever owned has always been brought down to the ground.

I gave up and decided that the TT along with the others needs to come closer to the tarmac.

I went for the KW Variant 2 set up which for those who donâ€™t know is a coilover kit with allows you to not only adjust the height but the dampening as well. and these are separate so either can be adjusted without effecting the other. At full wind down the arch comes over the alloy 8) but i thought that may be too low for daily driving.

Iâ€™ve had this on for a few weeks now and been meaning to put pictures up but work has been quite busy.

The change in the way the car handles is amazing, you would think it would crash and bang everywhere but it is so smooth even at the height im currently running at there is no problems with it around town and in the corners the car handles so well it almost wants you to push further.

Anyway here are some quick pics ive taken, sorry these are with the phone but you get an idea. I will take some proper pics soon.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

That looks fantastic. Black really is the best colour especially with the red callipers. I wish I had red leather rather than grey.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Car looks great, nice and low. You are giving me ideas now


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

Freaking awesome mate!

Yahoooooo

Cheers


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's sweet, now the arches are fullfilled in it's life


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

That must be the ideal height for the TT, whats the ride like, is it a bone shaker..


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

R70 TTC said:


> That looks fantastic. Black really is the best colour especially with the red callipers. I wish I had red leather rather than grey.


The rears are painted with Japlac, they match the Brembo red exactly and i even have my stad calipers in the shed, painting them was the first mod. Well worth it for the Â£6 and the afternoon. Get yours done we definatly have the weather for it



jbell said:


> Car looks great, nice and low. You are giving me ideas now


Sorry mate but trust me its worth it, get yours down too. 8)



vatis said:


> Freaking awesome mate!
> 
> Yahoooooo
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou mate, ive been watchin your posts, your car is sweet.



p1tse said:


> that's sweet, now the arches are fullfilled in it's life


Yeah if i look at the shots of it before i feel you could hide a smal child in the gap between tyre and arch.



qstix said:


> That must be the ideal height for the TT, whats the ride like, is it a bone shaker..


Not at all bone shaking. The day i fitted them i went to Kams so we could drive the cars back to back, it feels great and you have so much more confidence through the corners, Kam drove it and loved it. The advantage of coilovers is you get that low stance but dont lose any confort and on my set up you can adjust it to be softer or harder without taking the wheels off. 8)


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

qstix said:


> That must be the ideal height for the TT, whats the ride like, is it a bone shaker..


Better than OEM. That's what you get with proper dampers vs. springs. KW dampers are designed to bump over track kerbs so they're nice and compliant over real world road irregularities.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it needs lowering and spacers.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTej said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great, nice and low. You are giving me ideas now
> ...


I am thinking about it as I have been offered a rather good deal on H&R Coilovers :roll: :roll:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

looks sweeeet tej - how much was the kit if you dodnt mind me asking - PM me if thats better re the figures ??

Painted my Std calipers this weekend and gave the TT a mental clean - gonna clay bar it this week also seeing as i am off work for the week 

D


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> qstix said:
> 
> 
> > That must be the ideal height for the TT, whats the ride like, is it a bone shaker..
> ...


As speed says teh KW kit is one of the best and you really do get what you pay for the ride is awesome and you wouldnt know its lowered untill your at the lights looking up at people. :wink:



jampott said:


> I think it needs lowering and spacers.


definatly going to look into both of those



jbell said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Do it, you wont regret it



M9fdb said:


> looks sweeeet tej - how much was the kit if you dodnt mind me asking - PM me if thats better re the figures ??
> 
> Painted my Std calipers this weekend and gave the TT a mental clean - gonna clay bar it this week also seeing as i am off work for the week
> 
> D


saw the pics of your car looks awesome, keep up the good work, like those corners on the front bumper if my car wasnt black id get some.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good TTEJ 8) 8)

Looking for a new suspension setup myself , got me thinking now :roll: :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Looking good TTEJ 8) 8)
> 
> Looking for a new suspension setup myself , got me thinking now :roll: :roll:


So were you looking before, just not thinking?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Looking good TTEJ 8) 8)
> 
> Looking for a new suspension setup myself , got me thinking now :roll: :roll:


i can definatly recommend the KW's for quality the kit is great and is fully adjustable, at the mo im running the car with the dampening set at half way but for a track day you could stiffen it up, and at shows you could drop the car on the floor, although you need the wheels off for height adjustment.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

sits great Tej, I would have to go for a ride in it first before i could give a final verdict as i ruined my last car with coilovers (although they werent as good quality as these)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> sits great Tej, I would have to go for a ride in it first before i could give a final verdict as i ruined my last car with coilovers (although they werent as good quality as these)


well you should have said you were at Kams the day i fitted them, i would have taken you out.

Trust me these coilovers are the proper stuff. dont think ill be damaging anything.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i didnt think about it! oh well, next time!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

looking sleek 8)

'low life' :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

was said:


> looking sleek 8)
> 
> 'low life' :wink:


well after seeing your lowrider i couldnt be left high and dry! :lol:

I think Kams already priced the kit up, he'll have them soon. :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

his TT must be feeling vertically challenged :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

was said:


> his TT must be feeling vertically challenged :lol:


Its definatly allergic to going over 35mph. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Looks great, Tej, Got me thinking... but I cant, looks like it may be problematic with speedbumps and parking ramps where I work... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good m8 how is the Polo coming along :?:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wak said:


> Looks great, Tej, Got me thinking... but I cant, looks like it may be problematic with speedbumps and parking ramps where I work... :?


Do it Wak you know you want to, ill come round and take your for a spin.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking good m8 how is the Polo coming along :?:


Thanks mate, the polo is coming along nice going to go for a bigger stretch 165/65 over a 7 inch rim.!   

If that doesnt work then the wheels are off the metal finshers to have 3mm off the back of them.


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Excellent work Tej - sits just perfect..

You've pretty much just convinced me that this kind of lowering set up is the way to go instead of just a set of springs.

Do you still need to get adjustable tie bars when you go down this road?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Your car does look nice..well done


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

.. Yep ! ... its even more of that 'Devil' in you !!!! :twisted:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice 

You get the idea


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What actual measurement drop is it then?

I've got the Koni Coilovers on mine and am at about 30mm drop now. Thinking they could go down some more as yours looks amazing.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Better not bring that car anywhere near mine Tej...I think mine might develop a bit of a height complex 

Very nice mate 8) :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

CraigKORE said:


> Excellent work Tej - sits just perfect..
> 
> You've pretty much just convinced me that this kind of lowering set up is the way to go instead of just a set of springs.
> 
> Do you still need to get adjustable tie bars when you go down this road?


Thanks mate, yeah its a great set up , all the comfort and all the looks



S10TYG said:


> Your car does look nice..well done


Thanks mate, im happy with it


chipps007 said:


> .. Yep ! ... its even more of that 'Devil' in you !!!! :twisted:


well next to your angelic car it is rather devilish


ctgilles said:


> Nice You get the idea


dont you like it? 



Nem said:


> What actual measurement drop is it then?
> 
> I've got the Koni Coilovers on mine and am at about 30mm drop now. Thinking they could go down some more as yours looks amazing.
> 
> Nick


i did it by eye and driving out but its a bigger drop than 30mm, its about 25/30mm down on the sline spec



NaughTTy said:


> Better not bring that car anywhere near mine Tej...I think mine might develop a bit of a height complex
> 
> Very nice mate 8) :wink:


Ill get Was to make on one side and ill park on the other :wink:


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Tej did you have to get adjustable tie bars fella?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTej said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > looking sleek 8)
> ...


I thought we were leaving the high and dry to NaughTTy :wink:


----------



## 68martin68 (Mar 4, 2007)

I just dont get how this doesnt rub??? Love it thou!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

CraigKORE said:


> Tej did you have to get adjustable tie bars fella?


At the moment i am right on the limit, but i was thinking of bringing the rear down another 10mm :roll: (the problem with coilovers...you just wanna go lower!)



thebears said:


> I thought we were leaving the high and dry to NaughTTy :wink:


he can park next to Kam! Dale whats this i hear about a shiney new Mk2?? I thought after the wedding you'd get a volvo



68martin68 said:


> I just dont get how this doesnt rub??? Love it thou!


LOL, I cant see why you are having any problems, the only thing i and think is that you have the wheel turned and when you hit a bump it hits the arch. With my set up i have the comfort half way so rebound is very good and no scrubbing 8) 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Shit, I hate black TTs, I hate modded TTs and I especially hate lowered black modded TTs with red leather, angel eyes and colour coded headlamps. Bloody hairdressers car. Much prefer a mk2 FWD 2.0T in silver with black leather and 17 inch wheels.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

It looks great


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Shit, I hate black TTs, I hate modded TTs and I especially hate lowered black modded TTs with red leather, angel eyes and colour coded headlamps. Bloody hairdressers car. Much prefer a mk2 FWD 2.0T in silver with black leather and 17 inch wheels.


  actually your right. im gonna sell this one then.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Shit, I hate black TTs, I hate modded TTs and I especially hate lowered black modded TTs with red leather, angel eyes and colour coded headlamps. Bloody hairdressers car. Much prefer a mk2 FWD 2.0T in silver with black leather and 17 inch wheels.
> ...


Ahh Tejjy, you know I love you really. :-*

Looking good mate, as you know Im looking at my next car but tbh, I'm finding it hard to come to terms with parting with my black TT with red leather and I expect both of us will be on here in 3 years time still posting pics of our latest mod eh!!

I wonder how much Audi will be left by then and how much will be mods? Will we end up with a Modded TT which we have fitted a couple Audi parts to! :lol: :wink:

Current Leg thinking sees a supercharged V6 TT on the drive and a Fiat 500 Abarth for kicking about in. By tomorrow Im sure Ill have a new idea....


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I know mate, well finally found the charger for my camera so here are some proper pics.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Fook that's low. Looking V- 8) Better look out for speed bumps and pot holes :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

sweet


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lower than a snakes belly 8)


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Tej that is looking phat 8)

Low is the way to go


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Have to say it looks great 8)

Those wheels would look good on my silver TT :wink:

What are they?


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

CurlyBoyJones said:


> Have to say it looks great 8)
> 
> Those wheels would look good on my silver TT :wink:
> 
> What are they?


oettinger rz 19's


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the nice comments. 

CurlyBoy as Jas has said the wheels are Oettinger RZ's.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That looks 8) TTej I want mine that low but I cant as it will catch the local speed humps


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks great mate


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

looking very sqaut indeed - need to get my one dropped as well


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTej said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we were leaving the high and dry to NaughTTy :wink:
> ...


It was another loaner! As you keep telling me Tej, Volvos dont attract the right crowds at the dogs! :lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Tej, that is just looking so nice. Pictures do not do your car justice, look so nice. Summer here it comes 8) :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> That looks 8) TTej I want mine that low but I cant as it will catch the local speed humps


What you need is a pimpin hydraulic/pneumatic lowrider setup. 

Or even the hydraulic spheres Citroen set-up.


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Lower than my standards after 5 pints!!

Looks 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kenny ken said:


> Lower than my standards after 5 pints!!
> 
> Looks 8)


 :lol: :lol: 
Wicked comment, ill use that next time :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > That looks 8) TTej I want mine that low but I cant as it will catch the local speed humps
> ...


Good idear now where did my mother park her Xantia


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kenny ken said:


> Lower than my standards after 5 pints!!
> 
> Looks 8)


Nothing is that low :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

you need some spacers on the rear :wink:


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

5 words only mate ..

Superb - Outstanding - wild - sexy - awesome

Nothing else ...

Cheers TTej


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> you need some spacers on the rear :wink:


I agree!


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Been waiting for 2 weeks now for my kit to arrive!!
On back order from KW I was told by Balance motorsport where I ordered them from..
Still one of the reasons I bought Jogs V6 were the looks which were complimented by how low it sits.
Hopefully KW will keep the same looks but make for a more compliant ride. :roll: :roll:


----------

